# Natural Live Bio Yoghurt



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Does Natural Live Bio Yoghurt help with constipation or does it make it worse?


----------



## walker (Jul 1, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> Does Natural Live Bio Yoghurt help with constipation or does it make it worse?


Hi! I tried to reply to your note to me and had trouble with the email. I work in a health food store and from what I understand, the intent with the Bio Yoghurt is to keep as many probiotics alive as possible...which are good for you. I know that the stuff I bought last time in Europe seemed to make me feel better than our overprocessed American products. I bought the ones in the glass jars.RE: Fruit-Eze: So far, the only thing I've noticed (besides gas and bloating) is that I do need to drink more fluid even though the packaging says it is not necessary. I guess extra fluid is always a good idea but I with mild MS, one of my primary problems is my bladder! Go figure!I called myself walker because I do a lot of that lately...it seems to be one of the few things that helps with the gas in the evenings and it is a good activity for my husband as well. I normally put in about 14 miles of walking a week because of the IBS.Thanks so much for your support...it means a lot.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi WalkerI was thinking about trying natural yoghurt (live) as I really get a feel good factor when I eat this but don't want to take it if it makes me constipated plus when I do eat yoghurt I tend to start getting a puffy face and eyes after about 4 days which is a bummer when I feel so well.With regard to the FruitEze - I had a bad reaction to it last week and stopped it for a few days - I restarted it on Monday only taking one spoon at night but again after 3 nights taking it I've felt dreadful - so I think mine is going into the bin as today I again feel so washed out after it - I think there must be something in it that doesn't agree with me because I can eat prunes on their own without the effect this jam is giving me. Not worth eating it to have a BM if it is doing this to me. I had a night from hell on Wednesday and Thursday I felt dreadful all day - even today Friday I'm still feeling washed out.But glad you seem to be coping OK with it. Do let us know how it goes and how well it works for you.


----------

